# "Vets eat hedgehogs" lol



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's a known hedgie fact you know. *nods* At least...That's what Shinjy thinks :lol: 

Took him to the vets last week because his quills were thinning a little more than I like to see, so the vet held him to look at his back. He brushed at his quills to keep Shinjy balled up so he can get a really good look at his skin. And Shinjy's just huffing away, totally unimpressed :lol: 

After the vet put him back down on the table, he just RAN right over to me and sniffed and snuffled my shirt and hair. You could just see his thought process... "OMG OMG OMG Mommy!!!! I thought he was going to EAT ME!!!!!!!!" I wrapped my arms around him and he just buried himself close :lol: This is the first time he acknowledged me as something other than a bed and food dispenser :roll: It was just the cutest thing and made me feel soooooo good  

We treated him with Revolution anyways, though there were no sign of mites, and we went home. He got 2 big mealies and left alone for the rest of the day and night so he can get a good day's rest after almost getting eaten lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, aww, cute story! It is nice when they run for you rather than someone else, makes you feel special!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, that is sweet. Isn't it rewarding when they trust you like that?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hehe it is. It just totally made my day


----------

